# Gibson LP Studio Tribute *ONLY* $2000 with gig bag - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...at least I think that’s what model it is. Either way, it’s a satin finish, dot neck Les Paul for 2 grand. Aren’t these $1199 new?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Crazy... Brand new its 1300 at the most


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Bu bu but it has a matching strap guys !!!


----------



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

Not sure what's up with some people lately. Maybe they're mistaking the guitar market for the housing market. I usually just ignore these kinds of ads, but for fun I messaged a guy with a Wolfgang standard asking $1100 without a case even. I even let him know they can be had right now, in stock, at L & M, for 779$. His reply was that he can't do less than $1000 because of EVH's passing, the demand and price will increase. OK buddy. I'll just hop into my car and get a brand new one hanging at L & M right now for far less. Nevermind the other ad that's asking for $550 right now. Also, saw a few mexican teles and strats for $1000 and $1100.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was going to ask him what's special with his guitar. LOL Waste of time.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Seems peeps in Ottawa are the worst. They’ll try to sell something for twice it’s value and try to buy something for half its worth.


----------



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

I ended up messaging back saying that I wasn't willing to pay more than retail for a guitar that is still in production and widely available, and to let me know if he decides to change his price to less than retail. He messages me back saying they are not in stock at L & M (there's actually 2, one at Hunt Club and one in Kanata) and that he "promises" me that they prices will go up. Some people I tell you. Maybe he thinks that they were actually hand produced by Eddie himself and that production will stop? I don't get it.


----------

